# Saints row 3 and he fandom



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 11, 2011)

I decided to put this thread up just because I am amused by this fact. Saints Row 3 will allow you to dress up in a furrsuite. Anyone else find this to be amusing?


----------



## Machine (Apr 11, 2011)

...

Really?


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 11, 2011)

Da


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 11, 2011)

If there's media coverage of this game it'll point out that you can fuck while wearing it

and ignore all the other things you could do while wearing it

It'll be just like how the media treats everything in anything


----------



## Machine (Apr 11, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> Da


Vy znaete, kak nemoiÌ† etot potok, ne tak li?


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh hey look this thread. 

In Mercenaries 2 you could dress up in a chicken suit. 

Moving on.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 11, 2011)

Buying the game just for this.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2011)

that would be hilarious. My character running around in a fursuit with a gang and rocket launchers.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 11, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> that would be hilarious. My character running around in a fursuit with a gang and rocket launchers.


Will also be a target of scrutiny

All the time

every day with the newfags shouting "Furry power!" posting saints row 3 screenshots of them raping dismembered hookers

All of it


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2011)

*edit*
Just saw it and lol.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 11, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I gotta see pics.


 
It was in a magazine, iv got it laying around here somewhere.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 11, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> It was in a magazine, iv got it laying around here somewhere.


 I just saw it.
It's going to be funny killing people in it.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 11, 2011)

I know right. Ill kill my friends in a furrsuite. Shall be funny as they will not know WHAT IN THE HELL IS GOING ON! Hope the kraut will bring his A-game.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 11, 2011)

Should be an option to set it as your gang's apparel.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 11, 2011)

Bears in Tekken.
Bunny People in The Sims.
Chicken Suit in Fable.

The list goes on, let's make a thread for all of them.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

No fox suit?

NOT INTERESTED!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Bears in Tekken.
> Bunny People in The Sims.
> Chicken Suit in Fable.
> 
> The list goes on, let's make a thread for all of them.


 Come on Xenke, it'll be funny cause saints row is about gansters, murdering people, hookers and stuff.
Imagine gangsters capping people with fursuits on.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 12, 2011)

Saints row is more about MADNESS than anything.


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2011)

See, on this here internet, it usually helps to start the thread with a source.

And a 't' in the word "the".


----------



## Garfang (Apr 12, 2011)

ok.... Saint row 1 sux , 2 sux and 3 try to be funny? lol i don't have hopes for this game but whatever...


----------

